# TRek 1000 vs 1500



## iks (Aug 4, 2006)

I need some persuasive arguments for my wife to back me getting the Trek 1500 rather than the 1000 (which is what I intially wanted). She wants to save money, I want performance, durability, etc....and I just plain like the 1500. Any thoughts?


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

Split the difference and get the 1200?


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

A well riden 1500 beats an unused 1000 any day. Most people will ride a bike they like more than one they will not ride. Could always use the, "it would be cheaper to buy a 1500 than to buy a 1000 and upgrade" argument as well.


----------



## iks (Aug 4, 2006)

*That's a few*

Ok...those are pretty good...amything else specific to the construction? I know the components are rated better on the 1500. Does that also mean they last longer?
BTW, I hear that the '07 1500's are red. Not sure about the price though.

-Ian


----------



## carbonride1500 (Aug 3, 2006)

iks said:


> Ok...those are pretty good...amything else specific to the construction? I know the components are rated better on the 1500. Does that also mean they last longer?
> BTW, I hear that the '07 1500's are red. Not sure about the price though.
> 
> -Ian


yup i got a '07 in red, its BEAUTIFUL. definatly get the 1500, its great, light, and rides very nice.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I might also add I got a 1500 almost 2 years ago and would really like to upgrade to another bike, but am probably stuck with mine for at least another year baring accident.

For components of 105 level and up, I do not think longevity is a factor, mainly weight and price.


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

c'mon, don't let the females dominate the world. i say go get yourself a look 585 or the cervelo soloist carbon.  

check out ocr 1 to see if you like it. it's a good alternative to trek 1500. it has better specs and it's cheaper.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Components*

A lot of people don't like the way the Sora shifters work. They have a thumb button for the upshift (to smaller cogs) superficially like Campy, but it's awkwardly placed and most people can't reach it from the drops. I rented a Sora-equipped bike once and this was a real issue.

If you're new to road riding you may not spend much time in the drops, but as you get faster this issue will get more important.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

iks said:


> I need some persuasive arguments for my wife to back me getting the Trek 1500 rather than the 1000 (which is what I intially wanted). She wants to save money, I want performance, durability, etc....and I just plain like the 1500. Any thoughts?



The 1500 is far superior. The components will last longer, and work better, and keep you safer. If you buy the 1000 you will get fat, and break out in zits, and develop erectile dysfunction. The 1500 will make you sexier, healthier, live longer, and make your hair silky and easy to manage.

Is that what you are looking for? Because I think we all will agree that is the case, and you can tell that to you wife. And we are experts.

Ok, you should just stick to the "the components will last longer, and work better, and keep you safer" line. They will work better. They will last longer (because you won't need to upgrade as fast, not because the stuff on the 1000 will fail). Safer? Probably not. But the 105 components will keep you going and for 3 or more years. Sora, not so much. Tell your wife the 105 components are "race worthy" but the sora is not. Race worthy means "works and won't break".

I hope that helps.


----------



## Damon64 (Sep 24, 2005)

I was pondering this same thing a while back. If you get that 1000, you're gonna always long for something better believe me. Spend the little extra money and get what you really want. I went for the 1500 over the 1000 I was looking at at the time and didn't look back.
I will admit that I looked forward though...I now have the Madone I had to have. Spend the money now, because you'll end up upgrading anyway.


----------



## MidPack (Jul 30, 2006)

*1500*

Have any of you known anyone who felt he/she bought too much bike with any purchase? People always wish they bought that next bike --- just a matter of time unless they lose interest in biking altogether. Save yourself some $$$ and avoid one trade in by getting the 1500, reason enough that Shimano 105 gear works noticeably better than Sora. I've traded up 4 times, probably always had more bike than I deserve, but that didn't stop me from trading up. And your timing may be perfect, you could save by buying an 06 1500 if you hurry up (I just bought an 06 Trek for 20% under list) before they're all gone and replaced by 07's.


----------



## iks (Aug 4, 2006)

After all this I bought the trek 1600 triple for it's 10-speed cassette and ergo brifters. Nice bike and enjoyable to ride. In a year or two I'll probably get a Trek Madone 5200 and use the 1600 under adverse weather conditions.


----------



## AZDYJJK (Dec 7, 2006)

*Wise Choice*

I think you made a good choice. I purchased a Specialized Allez Triple (very similar to the Trek 1000) and recently upgraded to a Specialized Allez Elite Triple (105 components so very similar to the 1500). The Allez Elite is so much smoother and just has a better feel than the Allez.


----------



## AZDYJJK (Dec 7, 2006)

Testing


----------

